# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Të Drejtat e Njeriut

## Eni

ngjarjet e datat me te rendesishme qe kane spikatur ne ecurine e te Drejtave te Njeriut.

1215
Karta Magna Libertatum

1628
Petition of Rights (Angli)

1679
Dosja Habeas-Corpus (Angli)

1776
Virginia Bill of Rights (SHBA)
Deklarata Amerikane e Pavarësisë

1789
Deklarata mbi të Drejtat e Njeriut dhe të Drejtave Qytetare në Revolucionin Francez

26 qershor 1945
Karta e Kombeve të Bashkuara

10 dhjetor 1948
Deklarata e Përgjithshme mbi të Drejtat e Njeriut

4 nëntor 1950
Konventa Evropiane mbi të Drejtat e Njeriut

19 dhjetor 1966
Pakti Ndërkombëtar mbi Të drejtat Ekonomike, Sociale dhe Kulturore
Pakti Ndërkombëtar mbi të Drejtat Qytetare dhe Politike

22 nëntor 1969
Konventa Amerikane mbi të Drejtat e Njeriut

1 gusht 1975
Dosja Përfundimtare e Helsinkit

27 qershor 1981
Karta Banjul e të Drejtave të Njeriut dhe e të Drejtave të Popujve (Afrikë)

19 shtator 1981
Deklarata e Përgjithshme e të Drejtave të Njeriut në Islam

14 qershor 1992
Deklarata e Rios mbi Ambientin jetësor dhe Zhvillimin

qershor 1993 
Konferenca mbi të Drejtat e Njeriut (Vjenë)

----------


## Eni

"Deklaratë të drejtash, e dalur nga përfaqësuesit e popullit të urtë të Virgjinisë, të mbledhur në mënyrë të lirë dhe të plotë. Këto të drejta u përkasin atyre dhe pasardhësve të tyre si bazë dhe fundament për qeverisje."

Neni 1. 
Të gjithë njerëzit janë nga natyra njësoj të pavarur dhe kanë të drejta të caktuara të lindura, të cilat pasardhësve të tyre nuk mund t`ua grabisin apo heqin nëpërmjet kurrfarë kontrate, në rast të hyrjes në një lidhje shtetërore. Ndër këto të drejta janë: shijimi i jetës dhe i lirisë, mjetet për fitimin dhe posedimin e pasurisë, si dhe synimi dhe arritja e fatit dhe e sigurisë.

Neni 2. 
I tërë pushteti mbështetet te populli dhe drejtohet nga ai; Zyrtarët janë vetëm të autorizuarit dhe shërbëtorët e tij dhe në çdo kohë përgjegjës para tij.

Neni 3. 
Qeveria ekziston apo duhet të punojë për të mirën e përgjthshme, mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë e popullit, kombit apo shoqërisë; nga të gjitha llojet dhe format e qeverisjes, më e mira është ajo, e cila është në gjendje të sigurojë shkallën më të lartë të fatit dhe sigurisë, dhe e cila është e siguruar në mënyrën më efektive nga rreziku i qeverisjes së keqe; shumica e një bashkësie shoqërore ka të drejtën e pakontestueshme, të patjetërsueshme dhe të pashmangshme që të ndryshojë apo ndërrojë qeverinë, nëse ajo e konsideron atë si të papërshtatshme për arritjen e këtyre qëllimeve, në mënyrën, e cila duket më e përshtatshmja për t`i shërbyer të mirës së përgjithshme.
(...)

Neni 5. 
Instanca ligjëdhënëse dhe ajo ekzekutive e shtetit duhet të jenë të ndryshme dhe të ndara nga ajo gjyqësore (...).

Neni 6. 
Zgjedhja e deputetëve, të cilët shërbejnë si përfaqësues të popullit, duhet të jetë e lirë (...).

Neni 8. 
Në të gjitha rastet e padive të rënda apo kriminale, çdonjeri ka të drejtë të njihet me arsyet dhe llojin e padisë kundër tij, të vihet ballë për ballë me paditësit dhe dëshmitarët, të ftojë dëshmitarët e tij dhe të kërkojë hulumtimin e shpejtë nga ana e një gjykate të pavarur, të përbërë nga 12 burra nga rrethi i tij, pa miratimin e njëzëshëm të së cilës ai nuk mund të shpallet fajtor; ai gjithashtu nuk mund të detyrohet të shprehet kundër vetvetes; askush tjetër përveç ligjeve të vendit apo vendimit të tyre nuk mund t`ia grabisë atij lirinë.

Neni 9. 
Nuk duhet të kërkohen dorëzani të tepërta, të ngarkohet dikush me gjobë të tepruar, e as të jepen dënime jo të rëndomta dhe mizore.
(...)

Neni 12. 
Liria e shtypit është njëra ndër kushtet më të forta të lirisë dhe kufizohet vetëm nga qeveritë despote.

Neni 13. 
Një polici miradashëse, e dalur nga populli, dhe e ushtruar për përdorimin e armëve, paraqet mbrojtje të përshtatshme, të natyrshme dhe të sigurt të një shteti të lirë; në kohë paqeje, duhet hequr dorë nga ushtria aktive, si e rrezikshme për paqen; për çdo rast, ushtria duhet t`i nënshtrohet në mënyrë të rreptë pushtetit civil dhe të sundohet nga ai.
(...)

Neni 16. 
Feja apo ndjenja e thellë e respektit të cilën ia kemi borxh krijuesit tonë dhe mënyra e përmbushjes së tij, mund të përcaktohen vetëm nga arsyeja dhe bindja e shëndoshë, e kurrsesi përmes detyrimit apo dhunës. Të gjithë njerëzit kanë të drejta të njejta gjatë ushtrimit të lirë të besimit, në pajtueshmëri me zërin e ndërgjegjes së tyre. Ushtrimi i zemërbutësisë së krishterë, e dashurisë dhe mëshirës, është detyrë e përbashkët e të gjithëve".

----------


## Eni

"(...) I konsiderojmë si të vetëkuptueshme këto të vërteta, se të gjithë njerëzit janë krijuar të njejtë; se nga krijuesi i tyre u janë dhënë të drejta të caktuara të patjetërsueshme , ndër to edhe e drejta për jetë, liri dhe e drejta për synimin e gjetjes së fatit; se për sigurimin e këtyre të drejtave, njerëzit kanë formuar qeveritë, pushteti ligjor i të cilave rrjedh nga nga autorizimi i atyre që qeverisen; se është e drejtë e popullit të heqë apo ndryshojë formën e qeverisjes, e cila është në kundërshtim me këto qëllime dhe të vendosë një qeveri të re, si dhe ta ndërtojë atë mbi një bazë të tillë, ta organizojë formën e pushtetit të saj në mënyrën, e cila atij i duket më e përshtatshme për garantimin e sigurisë dhe fatit të tij (...)".

Teksti origjinal (anglisht):
"(...) We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator withcertain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of Happiness  that to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed, that whenever any form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles, and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and happiness (...)".

----------


## Eni

"Pasi që përfaqësuesit e popullit francez, të mbledhur si këshill kombëtar, mosnjohjen, harrimin apo përbuzjen e të drejtave të njeriut e konsiderojnë si shkaktar të vetëm të fatkeqësisë publike dhe të prishjes së qeverive, kanë vendosur t`i parashtrojnë të drejtat natyrore, të patjetërsueshme dhe të shenjta të njeriut, në një deklaratë festive, me qëllim që këtë deklaratë, të gjithë pjesëtarët e shoqërisë ta kenë përherë parasysh, dhe cila atyre do t`ua kujtojë gjithmonë të drejtat dhe detyrat e tyre; me qëllim që veprimet e pushtetit ligjëdhënës dhe të atij ekzekutiv, të mund të krahasohen me qëllimin përfundimtar të çdo rregullimi politik dhe të respektohen më shumë në këtë mënyrë; me qëllim që më pas, pretendimet e qytetarëve, përmes parimeve të thjeshta dhe të padiskutueshme, të orientohen gjithmonë në ruajtjen e kushtetutës dhe mirëqenies së përgjithshme.
Duke u nisur nga kjo, Këshilli Kombëtar njeh dhe shpall nën mbrojtjen e të madhërueshmit të drejtat vijuese të njeriut dhe ato civile, qytetare:

Neni 1. 
Njerëzit, që nga lindja janë dhe mbeten të lirë dhe me të drejta të njejta. Dallimet sociale guxojnë të arsyetohen vetëm me dobinë e përgjithshme.

Neni 2. 
Qëllimi i çdo bashkimi politik është ruajtja e të drejtave natyrore dhe të patjetërsueshme të njeriut. Këto të drejta janë liria, prona, siguria dhe rezistenca kundër shtypjes.

Neni 3. 
Prejardhja e çdo pavarësie mbështetet te kombi. Asnjë organizim, asnjë individ nuk mund të ushtrojë një pushtet të tillë, i cili nuk ka dalur qartë nga ai.

Neni 4. 
Liri do të thotë, liri për të bërë çdo gjë që nuk e dëmton tjetrin. Ushtrimi i të drejtave natyrore të çdonjërit kufizohet vetëm në kufijtë, të cilët pjesëtarëve tjerë të shoqërisë u sigurojnë gëzimin e të drejtave të njejta. Kufijtë në fjalë mund të caktohen vetëm nga ligji.

Neni 5. 
Vetëm ligji ka të drejtë të ndalojë veprimet e dëmshme për shoqërinë. Gjërat që s`janë të ndaluara me ligj nuk mund të pengohen dhe askush nuk mund të detyrohet të bëjë diçka që nuk urdhërohet nga ai.
(...)

Neni 7. 
Çdonjëri mund të paditet, arrestohet dhe të burgoset vetëm në rastet e caktuara me ligj dhe në format që urdhëron ai. Duhet të dënohen të gjithë ata, të cilët lëshojnë, përpilojnë, kryejnë apo lënë të kryhen urdhëra arbitrare. Mirëpo, çdo qytetar i cili kapet apo ftohet në gjyq në bazë të ligjit, duhet t`i bindet menjëherë këtij vendimi. Nëse reziston, ai do të dënohet.

Neni 8. 
Ligji duhet të vendosë për dënime të tilla, të cilat janë të domosdoshme. Askush nuk mund të dënohet në bazë të një ligji të tillë, i cili nuk ka sjellë vendim dhe që nuk është shpallur para kryerjes së një vepre.

Neni 9. 
Çdo njeri konsiderohet si i pafajshëm, deri sa ai të mos jetë shpallur fajtor - dhe nëse mbajtja e tij në burg konsiderohet si e pashmangshme - duhet të menjanohet rreptësisht me ligj dënimi i tij.

Neni 10. 
Askush nuk duhet të shqetësohet për shkak të mendimit të tij, edhe nëse ai mendim është fetar, derisa shprehjet e tij të mos kenë thyer rendin publik të shpallur me ligj.

Neni 11. 
Shprehja e lirë e mendimit është njëra ndër të drejtat më të shtrenjta të njeriut. Çdo qytetar mund të shkruaj, të flasë apo botoj i lirë, me kusht që ai të jetë i vetëdijshëm për përgjegjësinë e tij në rast të keqpërdorimit të këtyre lirive në rastet e caktuara me ligj.

Neni 12. 
Për garantimin e të drejtave të njeriut dhe atyre civile janë të nevojshme forca të armatosura. Këto forca, janë të angazhuara për të mirën e të gjithëve, e jo për përfitime të veçanta të atyre të cilëve u janë besuar ato.
(...)

Neni 14. 
Të gjithë qytetarët kanë të drejtë - vetë apo nëpërmjet deputetëve të tyre - të konstatojnë domosdoshmërinë e të dalave publike, t`i miratojnë ato apo të rikontrollojnë përdorimin e tyre dhe të përcaktojnë shumën, predikimin, burimin dhe kohëzgjatjen e tyre.

Neni 15. 
Shoqëria ka të drejtë të kërkojë llogari rreth administrimit të tij nga çdo person publik zyrtar.

Neni 16. 
Shoqëria, në të cilën nuk është i siguruar garantimi i të drejtave, dhe në të cilën nuk është përcaktuar ndarja e pushtetit; konsiderohet si pa kushtetutë.

Neni 17. 
Pasi që prona është e drejtë e pacenueshme dhe e shenjtë, ajo nuk mund t`i merret askujt, nëse një gjë e tillë nuk është e domosdoshme në mënyrë të qartë dhe e caktuar me ligj, dhe nëse ajo nuk dëmshpërblehet më parë në mënyrë të drejtë."

----------


## Eni

Hyrje

Pasi njohja e dinjitetit të lindur të të drejtave të barabarta dhe të patjetërsueshme
të të gjithë anëtarëve të familjes njerëzore është themeli i lirisë, drejtësisë dhe
paqes në botë. 

Pasi mosrespektimi dhe përbuzja e të drejtave të njeriut ka çuar drejt akteve
barbare, të cilat kanë ofenduar ndërgjegjen e njerëzimit, dhe pasi krijimi i botës në
të cilën njerëzit do të gëzojnë lirinë e fjalës, të besimit dhe lirinë nga frika e varfëria
është proklamuar si dëshira më e lartë e çdo njeriu.

Pasi është e nevojshme që të drejtat e njeriut të mbrohen me dispozita juridike,
në mënyrë që njeriu të mos jetë i detyruar që në pikën e fundit të bëjë
kryengritje kundër tiranisë dhe shtypjes. 

Pasi është e nevojshme që të nxitet zhvillimi i marrëdhënieve miqësore midis
kombeve.

Pasi popujt e Kombeve të Bashkuara vërtetuan përsëri në Kartë besimin e tyre në
të drejtat themelore të njeriut, të dinjitetin dhe vlerën e personit të njeriut dhe
barazinë midis burrave dhe grave dhe pasi vendosën që të nxitin përparimin
shoqëror dhe të përmirësojnë nivelin e jetës në liri të plotë. 

Pasi shtetet anëtare u detyruan që, në bashkëpunim me Kombet e Bashkuara, të
sigurojnë respektimin e përgjithshëm dhe zbatimin e të drejtave të njeriut dhe të
lirive themelore.

Pasi kuptimi i përbashkët i këtyre të drejtave dhe lirive është më i rëndësishëm për
realizimin e plotë të këtij detyrimi.

ASAMBLEJA E PËRGJITHSHME shpall këtë: DEKLARATË TË PËRGJITHSHME
MBI TË DREJTAT E NJERIUT si ideal të përgjithshëm të cilin duhet ta arrijnë të
gjithë popujt dhe të gjitha kombet, në mënyrë që çdo njeri dhe çdo organizëm
shoqëror, duke pasur parasysh gjithmonë këtë Deklaratë, të përpiqet që, me anë të
mësimit dhe edukimit, të ndihmojë në respektimin e këtyre të drejtave dhe lirive
dhe që, me anë të masave progresive kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare, të sigurohet
njohja dhe zbatimi i tyre i përgjithshëm dhe i vërtetë, si midis popujve të vetë
shteteve anëtare , ashtu edhe midis popujve të atyre territoreve që janë nën
administrimin e tyre. 

Neni 1. 

Të gjithë njerëzit lindin të lirë dhe të barabartë në dinjitet dhe në të drejta. Ata kanë
arsye dhe ndërgjegje dhe duhet të sillen ndaj njëri tjetrit me frymë vëllazërimi. 

Neni 2. 

Secili gëzon të gjitha të drejtat dhe liritë e parashtruara me këtë Deklaratë pa
kurrfarë kufizimesh përsa i përket racës, ngjyrës, gjinisë, gjuhës, besimit fetar,
mendimit politik ose tjetër, origjinës kombëtare a shoqërore, pasurisë, lindjes ose
tjetër. 

Asnjë dallim nuk do të bëhet në bazë të statusit politik, juridik ose ndërkombëtar të
shtetit ose vendit të cilit i përket çdo njeri, qoftë kur shteti ose vendi është i pavarur,
qoftë nën kujdestari, qoftë jo vetëqeverisës ose që gjendet në çfarëdo kushtesh të
tjera të kufizimit të pavarësisë.

Neni 3. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtë të jetojë, të jetë i lirë dhe të ketë sigurimin vetjak. 

Neni 4. 

Asnjeri nuk duhet të mbahet si skllav ose çifçi; skllavëria dhe tregtia e skllevërve
janë të ndaluara në të gjitha format. 

Neni 5. 

Asnjeri nuk duhet t'i nënshtrohet mundimit, veprimit ose dënimit të egër, jonjerëzor
ose poshtërues. 

Neni 6. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtë që t'i njihet kudo personaliteti juridik. 

Neni 7. 

Të gjithë janë të barabartë para ligjit dhe kanë të drejtë pa asnjë diskriminim të
mbrohen të barabartë nga ligji.Të gjithë kanë të drejtën për t'u mbrojtur barabarsisht kundër ëdo dikriminimi që cenon këtë Deklaratë, si dhe kundër çdo nxitje për një diskriminimi të tillë.

Neni 8. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtë për mjete juridike të frytshme para gjykatave kompetente
kombëtare, për veprimet me të cilat shkilen të drejtat themelore të garantuara nga
kushtetuta ose ligjet. 

Neni 9. 

Asnjeri nuk duhet t'i nënshtrohet arbitrarisht arrestimit, ndalimit ose internimit. 

Neni 10. 

Gjithkush gëzon njëlloj të drejtën për një proces gjyqësor objektiv e publik, para një
gjykate të pavarur e të paanshme, në përcaktimin e të drejtave dhe detyrimeve të
veta dhe për vendimin mbi çfarëdo lloj akuze penale. 

Neni 11. 

1. Kushdo që është i akuzuar për një vepër penale, ka të drejtë të konsiderohet i
pafajshëm derisa të vërtetohet fajësia në bazë të ligjit dhe në një proces
publik në të cilin ka pasur të gjitha garancitë e duhura për mbrojtjen e vet. 
2.Asnjeri nuk duhet të dënohet për veprime ose mosveprime të cilat nuk
përbëjnë një vepër penale, sipas ligjeve kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare, në
kohën kur janë kryer. Gjithashtu nuk mund të vendoset një dënim më i rëndë
nga ai që ka qenë zbatuar në kohën kur është kryer vepra penale. 

Neni 12. 

Asnjeri nuk duhet t'i nënshtrohet ndërhyrjes arbitrare në jetën, familjen, banesën ose
korrespondencën vetjake, si dhe sulmeve kundër nderit dhe prestigjit personal.
Gjithkush ka të drejtë të mbrohet nga ligji kundër ndërhyrjeve ose sulmeve të tilla. 

Neni 13. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtën e lirisë së qarkullimit dhe banimit brenda kufijve të
çdo shteti. 
2.Gjithkush ka të drejtë të largohet nga cilido vend qoftë, përfshirë këtu edhe të
vetin, si dhe të kthehet në vendin e vet. 

Neni 14. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtë të kërkojë dhe gëzoje në vende të tjera strehim, (azil) nga
ndjekjet. 
2. Këtë të drejtë nuk mund ta gëzojë askush në rast se ndiqet për krime
jopolitike ose për vepra në kundërshtim me qëllimet dhe parimet e Kombeve
të Bashkuara. 

Neni 15. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtën e një shtetësie. 
2. Asnjeri nuk duhet të privohet arbitrarisht nga shtetësia e tij si dhe as nga e
drejta që të ndërrojë shtetësinë. 

Neni 16. 

1. Burrat dhe gratë në moshë të pjekur kanë të drejtë të lidhin martesë dhe
formojnë familje, pa kurrfarë kufizimi për sa i përket racës, shtetësisë ose
besimit. Ata kanë të drejta të barabarta si në rastin e lidhjes së martesës,
gjatë martesës si dhe në rast shkurorëzimi. 
2. Martesa duhet të lidhet vetëm me pëlqimin plotësisht të lirë të personave që
do të martohen. 
3. Familja është bërthama e natyrshme dhe themelore e shoqërisë dhe ka të
drejtën e mbrojtjes nga shoqëria dhe shteti. 

Neni 17. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtën të ketë pasuri, si vetëm ashtu edhe në bashkësi me
të tjerët. 
2. Asnjeri nuk duhet të privohet arbitrarisht nga pasuria e tij. 

Neni 18. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtën e lirisë së mendimit, ndërgjegjes dhe besimit; kjo e drejtë
përfshin lirinë e ndryshimit të besimit ose bindjeve dhe lirinë që njeriu, qoftë vetë ose
në bashkësi me të tjerët, të shfaqë publikisht ose privatisht, besimin ose bindjen e
vet me anë të dhënies së mësimeve, kryerjes së kultit dhe ceremonive fetare. 

Neni 19. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtën e lirisë së mendimit dhe të shprehjes; kjo e drejtë përfshin
lirinë e mendimit pa ndërhyrje, si dhe lirinë e kërkimit, marrjes dhe njoftimit të
informacionit dhe ideve me çfarëdo mjeti qoftë, pa marrë parasysh kufijtë. 

Neni 20. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtën e lirisë së mbledhjes dhe bashkimit paqësor. 
2. Asnjeri nuk duhet të detyrohet të bëjë pjesë në ndonjë bashkim. 

Neni 21. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtë të marrë pjesë në qeverisjen e vendit të vet,
drejtpërdrejt ose me anë të përfaqësuesve të zgjedhur lirisht. 
2. Gjithkush ka njësoj të drejtë të hyjë në shërbimet publike në vendin e vet. 
3. Vullneti i popullit është baza e pushtetit shtetëror, ky vullnet duhet të
shprehet në zgjedhje periodike dhe të lira të cilat duhet të jenë të
përgjithshme dhe votimi i barabartë, si dhe me votim të fshehtë ose sipas
procedurës përkatëse të votimit të lirë. 

Neni 22. 

Si anëtar i shoqërisë, gjithkush ka të drejtën e sigurimit shoqëror dhe realizimit të të
drejtave ekonomike, sociale, kulturore të domosdoshme për dinjitetin e vet dhe për
zhvillimin e lirë të personalitetit, me ndihmën e shtetit dhe bashkëpunimit
ndërkombëtar dhe në përputhje me organizimin dhe mundësitë e çdo shteti. 

Neni 23. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtën për punë, të zgjedhë lirisht profesionin, të ketë kushte
të favorshme pune dhe të jetë i mbrojtur nga papunësia. 
2. Gjithkush, pa kurrfarë diskriminimi, ka të drejtë që për punë të njëjtë të marrë
rrogë të njëjtë. 
3. Gjithkush që punon ka të drejtën për një shpërblim të drejtë dhe favorshëm,
në mënyrë që t'i sigurojë atij dhe familjes së tij një jetë që i përgjigjet dinjitetit
njerëzor dhe, në qoftë se do të jetë e nevojshme ky shpërblim të plotësohet
edhe me mjete të tjera të sigurimit shoqëror. 
4. Gjithkush ka të drejtë të formojë sindikatë apo të bëjë pjesë në të për
mbrojtjen e interesave të veta. 

Neni 24. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtë për pushim dhe kohë të lirë, duke përfshirë kufizimin e
arsyeshëm të orarit të punës dhe pushimin e paguar periodik. 

Neni 25. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtë për një nivel jetese të mjaftueshëm i cili do t'i përgjigjet
shëndetit dhe jetës së përshtatshme si të atij personalisht, ashtu edhe të
familjes së tij, duke përfshirë ushqimin, veshmbathjen, banesën, kujdesin
mjekësor dhe shërbimet e nevojshme sociale, si edhe të drejtën për të qenë i
siguruar në rast sëmundjeje, papunësie, vejanie, pleqërie dhe raste të tjera të
humbjeve të mjeteve për jetesë për shkak të rrethanave të pavarura nga
vullneti i tij. 
2. Nënat dhe fëmijët kanë nevojë për kujdes dhe ndihmë të posaçme. Të gjithë
fëmijët, të lindur brenda ose jashtë martese, gëzojnë të njëjtat mbrojtje
sociale. 

Neni 26. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtën e shkollimit. Arsimi duhet të jetë falas, të paktën në
shkollat fillore dhe të ulta. Arsimi fillor është i detyrueshëm. Arsimi teknik
dhe profesional duhet të zgjerohet e arsimi i lartë duhet t'u mundësohet
të gjithëve në bazë të aftësisë. 
2. Arsimi duhet të drejtohet nga zhvillimi i plotë i personalitetit të njeriut dhe nga
forcimi i respektimit të të drejtave të njeriut dhe lirive themelore. Ai duhet të
nxisë kuptimin, tolerancën dhe miqësinë midis të gjithë popujve, grupeve të
racave dhe besimeve, si dhe veprimtarinë e Kombeve të Bashkuara për
ruajtjen e paqes. 
3. Të drejtën për të zgjedhur llojin e arsimit për fëmijët e tyre e kanë në radhë
të parë prindërit. 

Neni 27. 

1. Gjithkush ka të drejtë të marrë pjesë lirisht në jetën kulturore të bashkësisë,
të gëzojë artet dhe të përfitojë nga përparimi shkencor dhe dobitë e tij. 
2. Gjithkush ka të drejtë të mbrojë interesat morale dhe materiale, që rrjedhin
nga çdo krijimtari shkencore, letrare dhe artistike, autor i të cilave është ai
vetë. 

Neni 28. 

Gjithkush ka të drejtë për një rend shoqëror dhe ndërkombëtar në të cilin mund të
realizohen plotësisht të drejtat dhe liritë e shpallura në këtë Deklaratë. 

Neni 29. 

1.Gjithkush ka detyrime vetëm ndaj asaj bashkësie në të cilën është i mundur
zhvillimi i lirë dhe i plotë i personalitetit të tij. 
2.Në ushtrimin e të drejtave dhe lirive të veta, gjithkush do t'u nënshtrohet
vetëm atyre kufizimeve të cilat janë parashikuar me ligj, ekskluzivisht me
qëllim që të sigurohet njohja dhe respektimi i nevojshëm i të drejtave dhe
lirive të të tjerëve e që të plotësohen kërkesat e drejta të moralit, rendit publik
dhe mirëqenies së përgjithshme në shoqërinë demokratike. 
3.(3)Këto të drejta dhe liri nuk mund të zbatohen në asnjë rast kundër
qëllimeve dhe parimeve të Kombeve të Bashkuara. 

Neni 30. 

Asgjë në këtë Deklaratë nuk mund të interpretohet si e drejtë e një shteti, grupi apo
personi për të kryer çfarëdo veprimtarie ose për të bërë një akt drejtuar kundër çdo
të drejte ose lirie të shpallur në këtë Deklaratë.

----------


## marinI

A e ka nënshkruar amerika këtë të fundit ?

----------


## Eni

Marin,

Deklarata e Te Drejtave te Njeriut aprovuar nga Asamblea e Pergjithshme e OKB-se aprovuar me 10 dhjetor 1948, ishte rezultat i punes paraprake te 8 shteteve anetare te OKB-se se atehershme, si e Australise, B.S.,Britania Madhe, Kilit, Kines, Frances, Libanit,SHBA.

OKB atehere perbehej nga 58 shtete, dhe ne votimin e pergjithshem kjo deklarate u votua "pro" vetem nga 48 shtete dhe "abstenim" 10 shtetete, te cilat mungonin ne mbledhjen e rastit ne ate date.

Nder shtetet votuese te deklaretes rradhitet dhe SHBA. 

p.s.

_se sa e zbatojne kete deklarate shtetet qe e kane votuar, ehste tjeter gje_

----------


## marinI

Më duket se amerika nuk ka firmosur anekset e ndrysme te konventes nderkombetare te te drejtave te njeriut, dhe me sakte, heqjen e perfundimtare te denimit me vdekje...

ashtu siç nuk firmosi se fundi dhe pjesmarrjen e saj ne gjykaten nderkombetare penale...

----------


## Joe Black

e drejta numer 1 e njeriut eshte ajo per te jetuar.
kush nuk repsekton kete nuk eshte nje shtet njerezor.

----------

